# MINT! Trek 7000



## ohdeebee (Mar 3, 2011)

About as close to NOS as I've seen with a mountain bike. These were taken before it was cleaned up. Bike is for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## tangerinezebra (Oct 29, 2013)

*did you sell it?*

curious if you ended up selling this bike.  how much?  and what year do you think it is?


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

great please state your price


----------



## Redd4573 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like it would be older than at least '94? I might be wrong but I still have the '94 model and it is has the frame that was bonded together ie; top tube, downtube, seatube etc... and I believe mine replaced the welded model? Looks like yours is around a 14" frame? How much?


----------

